# Google- Genetic Analysis Forecasts 2015 US Launch for IBS Test as Commercialization ... - GenomeWeb



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Genetic Analysis Forecasts 2015 US Launch for IBS Test as Commercialization ...*
*GenomeWeb*
By the end of 2015, Norwegian molecular diagnostics firm Genetic Analysis hopes to have a microarray-based test for diagnosing dysbiosis in *irritable bowel syndrome* patients cleared for clinical use in both Europe and the US. CEO Kari Stenersen told *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

